
Spotify’s RapCaviar, the Most Influential Playlist in Music - ALee
http://www.vulture.com/2017/09/spotify-rapcaviar-most-influential-playlist-in-music.html
======
djchung23
I wonder if Spotify will eventually become a music label as it starts to own
_the_ distribution channel for music.

